# Anyone recognize these...



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kenwood surround speaker system...Are they worth $50...Will they work with the newer recievers?..Thanks for your time


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Provided they all work, that appears to be a solid value. Also, most any AVR will have no issues driving them as they were certainly designed to be driven by an Entry Level AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

